

Steve Ballmer geeking out with young devs in Chicago - mokeefe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=dlpfimsswhc

======
mokeefe
skip ahead to 10:00 for the cameo. Also see
[http://www.youtube.com/user/ChiTechAcademy#p/a/u/0/EMZ9eVKsF...](http://www.youtube.com/user/ChiTechAcademy#p/a/u/0/EMZ9eVKsF1U)

